
Egg Consumption and Risk of Type 2 Diabetes in Men and Women - k0t0n0
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2628696/
======
cmurf
Does egg quality matter? Chickens that eat bugs versus chickens that eat dead
chickens ground up with meal?

------
nabla9
What if you eat only egg whites? It's just protein.

